# Bottle shock?



## DasK (Aug 24, 2011)

Does bottling in beer bottles with a cap cause bottle shock? I always assumed that bottle shock in wine is cause by the change in pressure from the cork.

I'm wanting to put my latest batch in beer bottles, but don't want to wait any longer than it takes to chill to drink


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 24, 2011)

I doubt seriously that you would have to worry about any type of bottle shock in a bottle of SP.


----------



## robie (Aug 24, 2011)

You should be fine.


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 28, 2011)

Some of my skeeter pee is almost 2 yrs old now. It did go through a phase I didn't like. Now it has all smoothed out and is great!!

Debbie


----------

